# Strange beauty



## Afroturf (Apr 15, 2004)

Hi everyone, i was searching the great http://www.cau-aqua.net/ website i came across this - http://www.cau-aqua.net/index.php?option=com_zoom&Itemid=29&page=view&catid=109&PageNo=2&key=9&hit=1 it seems to be some sort of moss or algea as it looks as if it's growing on a piece of wood, does anyone have any idea what it is? i'd love to know.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Java Moss? Obviously, I'm no expert at identifying plants, but that's what it looks like.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

It may be what he is calling Riccia flutians "mini" although he does not list regular Riccia in his plant list. If you look at the next photo in the series you will see a full tank shot and a plant list. I do not belive it is a moss but it definately looks like a thallus (individual chunk) of Riccia or Monosolerium.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That's an alga of some kind. I don't know which one. 

There are no leaves or branching thalli so that rules out a moss or liverwort.


----------



## Davidchow (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi Guys, thx for your watching our web site, the one you question about is "Cladophora aegagropila",
you can see the details at http://www.tropica.com/default.asp.
i just break the green ball into serval little parts and stick it on the tree bark and let it grow. The one you saw is the result after 3-4 months.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Wow, thats a pretty cool algae. Is it invasive or does it only grow on rocks/wood? 

I would be interested in trying some out if i could find some in USA. For some reason though i feel like that will not be the case...


----------



## Afroturf (Apr 15, 2004)

Wow, i've never been a fan of Cladophora aegagropila, but i love it the way that you have used it in the photo. I like it so much i may try it in my own tank!

Great site David.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Zapins,

I believe that is just the typical Japaneese/Maramino (did I remember that right) moss balls. I have seen them at even my crappy LFS.


----------

